

Pebble Closed on KickStarter.. Replaced with GetPebble.com - chrisacky
http://www.getpebble.com/

======
chrisacky
Source is: <http://www.facebook.com/eric.migicovsky> (not sure how to link
directly to comments on Facebook).

 _"All good things must come to a close! Just a few Pebbles left on our
Kickstarter before we close it down. In a week or two, you'll be able to pick
one up from our site www.getpebble.com"_ \- Eric (Main guy at Pebble)

Apparently there are less than 400 Pebble left (from an expected manufacturing
run of 85000 units). UPDATE: They have all sold. You can't pledge towards the
project any more (aside from $1 to receive nothing).

Other thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3950169> And as from the
other thread:

------
veb
This might be a bit weird (and OT), but when I visit the that site, it looks
up my local server.

> [Thu May 10 10:17:59 2012] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist:
> /Library/WebServer/Documents/jquery.tablesorter.min.js, referer:
> <http://www.getpebble.com/>

